# saugasaurus rex



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Hit the LMR about an hour before dark. Nothing till right at dark. Throwing a four inch grub on a 3/8 ounce jig head into some deep water that had quite a bit of current running thru it. Even the heavy jighead was getting swept downstream by the current. I cast quartering across and was letting it sweep downstream on a tight line when thump, she ate it. 2nd Fish Ohio fish and it's January 9th??? I'm feeling pretty lucky about now. I think I gotta like my chances for back to back master angler pins. Turned her loose she had to be full of eggs with that fat belly. Water was crystal clear. Hopefully we can all get some fishing in this weekend before it's all blown up by the rain.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow! That is a fat one. Now that I got the wrapping off my hand I can hopefully get out some tomorrow. Great catch.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Great LMR sauger/eye!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice sow! You've got their number. Keep it up.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Saugs that size are the Ohio bear's primary food source. That thing is a beast, congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> Saugs that size are the Ohio bear's primary food source. That thing is a beast, congrats!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire












Didn't think this guy was ever going to move so I could fish there...


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Saugzilla now saugasaurus Rex? You have great luck with the saugers on the LMR, great catch


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice fish OSG!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Beuty of a fish OSG. Just out of curiosity and because I have very little experience with sauger... is that a sauger or a saugeye? You mentioned letting her go because she was full of eggs so I take that to mean it is a sauger and they reproduce???
Again... a beut! Bet it was a great and very satisfying fight


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Being the LMR, I would think it is probably a full blood sauger. Which makes that a gloriously huge specimen. You are on a roll Stinky!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, thats suagerific !!
I haven't been out since the first, I haven't caught a fish since Dec. 9th. It's killing me.




EnonEye said:


> Beuty of a fish OSG. Just out of curiosity and because I have very little experience with sauger... is that a sauger or a saugeye? You mentioned letting her go because she was full of eggs so I take that to mean it is a sauger and they reproduce???
> Again... a beut! Bet it was a great and very satisfying fight


Not all saugeyes are sterile, some can and do reproduce. They can spawn with either parent species and other saugeyes. 

http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc2/corey20021.html


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

That thing is huge. I hope I can get out and try for some of them soon. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow......that is a beast!!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Very nice fish indeed!.

Interesting you found her holding in heavy current, usually have trouble this time of year with them Eyes in the fastwater, as slowly/accurately presenting a bait in any decent amount of current can be challenging.

Any idea on the length?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

EnonEye said:


> Beuty of a fish OSG. Just out of curiosity and because I have very little experience with sauger... is that a sauger or a saugeye? You mentioned letting her go because she was full of eggs so I take that to mean it is a sauger and they reproduce???
> Again... a beut! Bet it was a great and very satisfying fight


When I caught it I assumed it was a big saugeye. But it was the LMR and I'd always read saugeyes had a distinctive spot on their fin. Plus I've caught a couple saugeye this length (24.5) but they had half the girth of this fish. So I snapped some close up pics of the fins on the off chance it wasn't a saugeye. When I got home I went on ODNR's site and heres what they have to say about saugeyes...

"The membrane of this fin in the unmarked areas is often a dusky color and not as clear as that of a sauger. A large dusky spot at the rear base of the first dorsal fin is usually visible on a saugeye but not as clearly defined as it is on a walleye."
Heres a pic...










Ok no big spot on the dorsal but not really clear so I read further...

"Saugeye also have white tips on the lower part of the tail and anal fins. These are more defined than the very thin light colored margin of a sauger but less defined than the large white tips found on a walleye."

Heres a pic...











Now thats white without any doubt. 

It also said this...

"A small percentage of saugeye can reproduce and will do so with one another or either parent species if they are present in the same water body."

Which leads me to believe Dandrews is right, It is a female saugeye thats full of eggs which explains why she was so big around.


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

That is a very nice fish Osg! I have been out bout half dozen times or so this year hoping for one but no luck yet! Thanks for the great detailed updates it keeps me looking for them.... Or any fish this time of the year!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the fin tips. In identifying saug's I always tried to check the dorsal fin, and sometimes wasn't sure. Looking for the "white" of the other fin wll help.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

It could still be a sauger I think. The saugeye I've caught have a much more distinct white tip on their lower fins, especially the bottom of the tail. Stink would you happen to have a picture of the tail?


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Sauger usually don't have dark bars in the membrane between the dorsal spines. The membrane is also more transparent usually in sauger.


----------

